# Programm zum previewen von Vektoren?



## poli-dori (14. März 2006)

Hi,

ich habe eine CD mit unglaublich vielen .eps Vektorornamenten drauf.
Um sie mir anzusehen muss ich sie öffnen und bei 100en von Dateien ist das echt mühsam...
Gibt es eine Software (PC oder MAC), mit der man diese Dateien schnell (als Thumbnails o.ä.) previewen kann? 

Danke


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. März 2006)

Hi,
Bridge, das Dateiverwaltungsprogramm von Adobe müßte EPS anzeigen können.

Viele Grüße


----------



## vekTorbln (15. März 2006)

xn view ist kostenlos und mit ghost erweiterung kannst du EPS und AI dateien im windows explorer anzeigen lassen


----------



## poli-dori (16. März 2006)

Hi,

kennt ihr auch was für Mac?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. März 2006)

Hi,
also Bridge ist ja für MAC und PC. Und wenn du nur ein etwas älteres PS zur Hand hast, der Dateibrowser in den älteren Versionen müßte das auch anzeigen können.

Gruß


----------

